# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Pijn na galblaasoperatie

## essy62

ben 2 juni 2010 geopereerd aan mijn galblaas via een kijkoperatie.
maar de klachten die ik had zijn er nog steeds,zoals pijn in de maag misselijk last linker schouder en arm en zeer raar in mijn hoofd.ene uur voel ik mij goed en zo lig ik weer plat met de pijn. moet na weer een echo nu een ct scan en zien wat daar uit voort komt. is dit herkan baar voor andere mensen die ook een galblaas operatie hebben gehad.
groetjes sieta

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Sieta,

Vervelend zeg dat je nog zo'n pijn hebt na de galblaas operatie  :Frown: 
Ik heb wel even voor je verder gekeken en er zijn meer leden op deze site die na de operatie veel pijn hadden wat kwam door gallekkage en andere complicaties  :Frown: 
Je kunt meer lezen op;
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=5198
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=469
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=9841
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=244
Ik hoop voor je dat het snel goed komt met je en als je de arts door wie je behandeld bent niet weer wilt of niet vertrouwt vraag dan een second opinion aan!
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Ik hoop dat je iets hebt aan bovenstaande links/informatie??

Sterkte!!

----------

